# Columbus Neuron tubing and rust



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

Has anyone else had problems with Neuron Tubes rusting. Just having my 2nd tube replaced on my 10 year old steel frame. The first one was mostly my error for not wiping off sweat after rides but 2nd one was a surprise. I live close to the TX coast so heat and humidity are the norm but I have had other steel frames and not had this problem. Also teh rust is not in the usual places around braze-ons and such and I don't have "toxic" sweat that kills bikes and parts. Any guesses?


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Frame Saver?*



steelbikerider said:


> Has anyone else had problems with Neuron Tubes rusting. Just having my 2nd tube replaced on my 10 year old steel frame. The first one was mostly my error for not wiping off sweat after rides but 2nd one was a surprise. I live close to the TX coast so heat and humidity are the norm but I have had other steel frames and not had this problem. Also teh rust is not in the usual places around braze-ons and such and I don't have "toxic" sweat that kills bikes and parts. Any guesses?


I live in San Antonio so nowhere near as humid and all of my bikes are stored in my garage. Never had a problem with rust. None have NEURON tubes though.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

If it's not too late J.P. Weigle's framesaver would be a good way to slow down the process. Unfortunately you live near salt water with pretty high humidity - probably the environement more than the tube type.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

2 guesses:
no framesaver
toxic sweat


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

tons of framesaver used in initial construction and rebuilds
never had a problem with toxic sweat - my 20 year guerciotti still has original paint around the cable guides - no other rust problems on the bike - just the Nueron tubes. That is why I was wondering


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

nivacrom as used in neuron tubing has greater corrosion resistance than chrome moly (ex: columbus sl/slx/tsx/brain,etc.) or manganese moly(ex: reynolds 531,etc.). i can't explain why you are having this problem but it would not be directly attributable to the tubing's metallurgy. perhaps the issue is poor surface preparation prior to painting/finishing?


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks - the metal properties was what I was wondering about. I doubt that it was surface prep and paint -the paint job was flawless and I will buy again from the same framebuilder. I guess 40 - 50 kmiles and stored in a garage on the Gulf coast for 10 years will take it's toll.


----------



## dannyg1 (Sep 26, 2005)

Sounds like poor gas relief during chroming to me. This rusts the tubes from the inside out and makes all of the brazed junctions brittle. Look for corrosion forming in the smaller hollows, like the filed transitions at the stay ends.


----------

